
WeWork: Sometimes We Flew to the Maldives - hannibalhorn
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-10-25/sometimes-we-flew-to-the-maldives
======
hannibalhorn
> Look, I am pointing this out not primarily to make fun of SoftBank, which is
> easy enough in hindsight, but to suggest that these are really big changes.
> Not just for SoftBank! Fast-growing money-losing tech-adjacent startups
> under the absolute control of their founders were the dominant category of
> big private unicorns not that long ago, and SoftBank was the leader and
> trendsetter and deepest pocket in funding those companies. And now, after
> some disappointing results, SoftBank is heading in the exact opposite
> direction, emphasizing profitability and good governance over growth and,
> you know, bad governance.

Personally, I like the change in direction..

